# A place to put a computer...



## Rudso

Where is a good place to put a computer case? Right now my computer case is down their next to my feet with a wall facing its back and a wall facing its side. I think thats not a good place to put a computer correct me if im wrong but this isnt exactly a high end computer. Now the new build that is soon to come... is going to be a very powerful computer with alot of strong hardware. Here is my desk setting, ill try to explain it the best i can...just a regular computer desk, in a corner of a room. When siting on the compuer im facing a wall straigh on and another wall to my right. Where would be a good place to put the tower case?


----------



## Sarkast

Aslong as the computer has the chance to draw cool air in from the front (i hope you will install some decent fans for good airflow in the front and back) and can exhaust it out the back it should be fine. I'd leave around 3-4 inches in the back so the warm air can be pushed out and move away.


----------



## Rudso

Well the case im planing to get has a 120mm fan in the front and a 120mm fan in the back and one on the side i believe 90mm....

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-133-132&DEPA=0

Dose this case have good fans? If not what are some good once i can replace them with?


----------



## FALLOUTGOD

I'd get more fans if I were you, cooling is key with new computers. Just don't over do it like I did. My new build is giving me a headache at this very moment. I have in total about 14 fans in the whole thing. :laugh:


----------



## blackduck30

Nice case !!!!, I would stick with the fans that come with the case, 3 fans should generate a good air flow with minimal noise. Have a look at your temps once you get your new rig up and running and then see if you need better cooling. Look at a good heatsink/fan combo and a good PSU with 2 fans , I also suggest using artic silver as a thermal paste as it works great


----------



## Sarkast

I agree with blackduck. Thats an awesome case and if you keep the wiring neat and tuck all not needed wires away or bundle them so they arent in the way i really dont think you'll have to worry about bad airflow. I have 120mm front intake, 120mm exhaust and a side intake. The front and side fan i have actually all the way turned down with a fan controller to make my PC near silent. Temps in the case still stay 2-3 degrees above room temperature. Those 120mm fans move a LOT of air.
For the PSU either go with 2 fan like blackduck said - or one with a 120mm fan aswell.


----------



## crazijoe

I hate having a computer sitting on the floor. There is nothing worse than a computer sucking the dirt and dust off the floor. Not to mention if you have any pets. I keep my on the desk. Easier access to the drives and easier to see the temps on the display. 
What is even the worst is the computer desks with the cubby hole for the tower. Then put a door in front of it. Just creates a hot box for your computer.


----------



## 2ply

I've never really had a problem with putting my rig on the floor. My dog knows to stay away from it and my two birds are scared to go near it(needless to say one of them tried to climb on top, so I opened the CD drive, hit him in the chest, got scared, and ran.). Since it gets pretty hot during the summer in the room where I keep it(I swear the room is like 35 celcius sometimes), being on the floor keeps it cooler than if it was sitting next to me.

Then again it depends on the situation. As long as it's not in a cubby, you should be alright. Heh, I have a few stories of higher-end comps being in little cubby holes, and litterally almost melting during the summer.


----------



## Wozer

I guess I'm the lucky one then...

I made a 12' computer/music workstation with 2 'cubby holes' for cases...I left a 3" space on one side of each cubby for ventilation, and have a 3"x4" slot on the other side for all the wires/cables and such...if I open the doors the temp drops about 3C...so obviously I am getting good airflow..yeah, there is a decent amount of heat when I open em up, but apparently the fans are dealing with getting it out of the case...boxes are still running fine after 3 years...the cubbies are necessary for keeping the noise down for recording...yeah, I guess I could just go all the way and really bury the boxes (like in the closet..but that would be even a more enclosed space actually) and run miles of cables and such, but that seems like too much of a hassle


----------

